# Navajo crochet afghan



## teddybear_nana

Does anyone have the pattern for the Navajo crochet afghan 
The one I am looking for looks sorta like a zigzag vertical stitch


----------



## marilyngf

I have been watching for one also


----------



## jvallas

This one? http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navindmulcol.html


----------



## jvallas

Or there are a few others on this Pinterest board: http://www.pinterest.com/curtaincraze/crochet/


----------



## teddybear_nana

That one is beautiful but not the one I am looking for



jvallas said:


> This one? http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/navindmulcol.html


----------



## galaxycraft

Perhaps this one.
Crochet With Heart magazine - Oct 1999
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crochet-with-Heart-Magazine-October-1999-Toddlers-Cardigan-Cap-Set-/300854511225?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item460c538679
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROCHET-WITH-RED-HEART-24-PROJECTS-OCTOBER-1999-VG-/150822900410?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item231dbed2ba
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROCHET-WITH-RED-HEART-MAGAZINE-ISSUE-OCTOBER-1999-/261563026170?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item3ce65f0afa
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crochet-with-Red-Heart-October-1999-/121407067360?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item1c446cd4e0


----------



## crosby

Perhaps your looking for Apache Tears afghan? Ravelry has the pattern. Also, if you google Pinterest Navajo afghan patterns, they have many different patterns. Good luck.


----------



## Celt Knitter

Is this it? http://sarahlondon.wordpress.com/2013/06/20/crochet-apache-tears-free-pattern/


teddybear_nana said:


> Does anyone have the pattern for the Navajo crochet afghan
> The one I am looking for looks sorta like a zigzag vertical stitch


----------



## dlamont

Good morning, I have a copy of the directions for the Navajo afghan, I have scanned it in PDF and hope I can attach it for you. There is no author, but I know I received and made this afghan in the early 70's. My copy is very old and maybe you can see it well enough.


----------



## teddybear_nana

I do believe this is the pattern I seek 
shall make a few rows then know for sure 
Thank you 


dlamont said:


> Good morning, I have a copy of the directions for the Navajo afghan, I have scanned it in PDF and hope I can attach it for you. There is no author, but I know I received and made this afghan in the early 70's. My copy is very old and maybe you can see it well enough.


----------



## Marny CA

The picture shown of Navaho Trails Blanket can be looked up at:

http://www.terapeak.com/worth/crochet-navaho-trails-blanket-fresh-air-scarecrow-afghans-doily-24-patterns/302002485028/


----------



## patriciann

Would love to locate this pattern too


----------



## jmko

It sounds like Narrow Step afghan. The knitting group I belong to make many of these for charity.


----------



## HazelZ16




----------

